
A new film claims root canals cause cancer. Don’t believe it, dentists say - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/feb/04/root-cause-documentary-netflix-dentists
======
timonoko
Bloody annoying & clueless document it was. Main problem with root canals it
that they become leaky in time and there is no mechanism to detect the
bacteria, because the tooth is now dead. Persistent inflammation is of course
source for all kinds of bad, including cancer.

